# First Humi, advice on 85% seasoning packs



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

I recently picked up a 100 ct humi off the devils site and through talking with others at the B&M they spoke about the 85% boveda packs for seasoning. Now, I would take their advice with some skepticism because the recommended wiping the humi down with DW and then placing 4 of the 85's in for two weeks to season. I did pick up the 85% seasoning packs, but what do you recommend? How many, how long? I have a calibrated and double tested hygro to follow the progress. At what Rh should I consider the humi to be seasoned? I want to keep it at 65% after seasoning. 

Right now I have a herf-ador that keeps 15 sticks and I need more room. I keep reading that 65-70 degrees is the optimal temp, but in TX, that is not realistic. I have maintained 74 degrees in the herf for the last couple months so I assume the humi will balance out around 74 degrees as well...to hot?

thx


----------



## jlschmitz (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Mike,
Use 4 of the 84% Boveda seasoning packs for your size humidor and leave them in for 2 weeks. Do NOT wipe down the wood with water - that defeats the purpose of seasoning the wood properly (slowly). Resist the temptation to take the packs out early, your hygro will read a high RH but we don't care about what the air RH is, the purpose is to get the wood to absorb the moisture through the air and not through direct contact.
Good luck!


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

^ Thats the way to do it with the seasoning packs. However I have seasoned 4 humidors now by wiping them down with DW, then leavnig a bowl of water in there for a few days. So I don't think you'll actually warp the wood it may just speed up the process. Lots of ways to do the same thing though.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

SigMike said:


> Right now I have a herf-ador that keeps 15 sticks and I need more room. I keep reading that 65-70 degrees is the optimal temp, but in TX, that is not realistic. I have maintained 74 degrees in the herf for the last couple months so I assume the humi will balance out around 74 degrees as well...to hot?
> thx


I live in a dry hot summer climate. I keep my hum in the basement and it bounces around between 68-75 degrees depending the time and when the AC is running. I have never had beetle or mold issues before so I would say at 74 you will be fine. Getting above 75 I would start to worry though.

Remember that a lot of these "magic numbers" are just really loose suggestions and everything will take some experimentation on your part to see where you want things at. May I also suggest that you same yourself some headaches now and buy some heartfelt beads as soon as your humi is done seasoning. They keep the RH where you want it and take a lot of stress out of the storing process!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

At 74 you will be fine as long as you keep humidity inside the humidor under control. If you want to keep humidity at 65% after seasoning, buy 70% beads or use Boveda 69% as the Rh inside the humi will always be 3-4% lower. I have used both with good results.


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

SigMike said:


> I have maintained 74 degrees in the herf for the last couple months so I assume the humi will balance out around 74 degrees as well...to hot?


My thinking is that as long as you freeze your sticks before storage (to help ensure that any potential beetles/eggs are gone) then 74 degrees should be fine. If you didn't/don't freeze you may be taking chances. :fear: I have read of it all on here.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

SigMike said:


> I recently picked up a 100 ct humi off the devils site and through talking with others at the B&M they spoke about the 85% boveda packs for seasoning. Now, I would take their advice with some skepticism because the recommended wiping the humi down with DW and then placing 4 of the 85's in for two weeks to season. I did pick up the 85% seasoning packs, but what do you recommend? How many, how long? I have a calibrated and double tested hygro to follow the progress. At what Rh should I consider the humi to be seasoned? I want to keep it at 65% after seasoning.
> 
> Right now I have a herf-ador that keeps 15 sticks and I need more room. I keep reading that 65-70 degrees is the optimal temp, but in TX, that is not realistic. I have maintained 74 degrees in the herf for the last couple months so I assume the humi will balance out around 74 degrees as well...to hot?
> 
> thx


The wiping down with DW is a good idea to clean the humi. Use a NEW clean sponge that was rinsed and with DW. You'll be amazed at how much dust and residue is left on the wood. Don't go overboard. Then use the Boveda packs. They really work well. It is the simplest method out there. Yes you can get more aggressive, but there are risks.

IMO, 74 is in that upper range. I live in So Cal foothills, and pretty much all summer 74 is where it's hovering. At this point I feel this is playing with fire, with some expensive sticks. I'm not in a position yet to get a Wineador setup. So, my solution? FREEZE. It's easy, and as long as you follow the directions from the guys here and double or triple wrap them, you are fine. I haven't seen any side effects to using this method. Taste or damaging. If the Stogie sucked before you froze them, they'll still suck just as bad.
It's given me piece of mind, and less worry about the temp being an issue. I worry about the humidity more than anything. And that's usually because i buy boxes, and they seem to be very wet. My single cigar humi's are perfect at about 65rh.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

alexcue said:


> The wiping down with DW is a good idea to clean the humi. Use a NEW clean sponge that was rinsed and with DW. You'll be amazed at how much dust and residue is left on the wood. Don't go overboard. Then use the Boveda packs. They really work well. It is the simplest method out there. Yes you can get more aggressive, but there are risks.


Correct... If you are going to clean it out, use a _damp_ sponge, not a soaking wet one. That is way more safe...

The problem lies in how the cheaper humi's are now made. A good humidor will use thick Spanish Cedar on the floor of the humi, as well as dovetail joints in the corners. The cheaper ones have a very thin floor, no dovetail, & are glued/tacknailed at the inside corners. That's the problem with seasoning them the "old school" way by wiping them down real good with distilled water. The Boveda packs season them at a much safer RH%, & will keep them from warping, thus no leaky humi. :thumb:


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The advice given will be used. I have plans to build a wineador, but it will be several months before I can start. As far as the temp...as soon as summer is over in TX, I should have no issues getting the temps in the house down. 

2 weeks of (4) 85% boveda's should season the humi? How long after taking the boveda's out should I move the sticks in?


----------



## Josh23 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mike, 

I live in MS and when I leave for work I turn the A/C up to about 80 degrees since no one is there during the day. When I get home it is about 84 degrees in the house. My Humidor still sits at about 67-69%. It has only been for about 3 wks though. These people are scaring me with this temperature talk


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Josh23 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I live in MS and when I leave for work I turn the A/C up to about 80 degrees since no one is there during the day. When I get home it is about 84 degrees in the house. My Humidor still sits at about 67-69%. It has only been for about 3 wks though. These people are scaring me with this temperature talk


Josh,
Everything I have read on here, 84 would be too hot if it gets to that temp inside your humi. Our house stays at 74 during the summer because it is comfortable enough without running the AC all the time. I have a xikar digital hygro inside my herf and I check it when I open it and it has always read 74 degrees (what the house is set). Anything above 75 degrees and 75 Rh is asking for beetles. I feel a wineador build would be my only option to keep the temp in that 65-70 degree sweet spot. Us in the south have to really watch the temps during the summer months.

Guys: would a coolador have enough insulation to hold temp for a week in a hot house? Sounds like Josh may need some assistance like you have given me.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I have been getting 74 degrees in my coolers and thats with the AC running. They will be fine. I worry more about RH. so i tend to keep the RH down (61-64%) more during the summer months.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

High heat doesn't scare me because of beetles. I never freeze my cigars or any of that mumbo jumbo. My philosophy on beetles kinda goes like this: I mail order cigars during the summer where they sit in frequent 90+ degree weather for decent periods of time and I have never experienced a beetle hatching...maybe one day I will eat my words on it but until then... hwell:

Mold is what gets me worked up, but like I said mine stays in the 74 range all summer and I have never had mold or beetles in my collection.


----------

